# i7 3820 vs i7 3770



## bpgt64 (May 3, 2012)

Processor Cost; 

3820 - 229.99

3770 - 259.99

Motherboard Cost;

ASRock Z77 Pro 4 - 119.99

ASRock X79 Extreme 4 224.99

Thoughts? Performance Difference wouldn't be that great...I don't think..


----------



## mtosev (May 3, 2012)

I would buy the LGA2011 platform. it will be supported for longer than Intel's LGA1155 platform. LGA2011 will also support Ivy Bridge E cpus


----------



## claylomax (May 3, 2012)

Apparently the i7 3770k gets very hot when you start increasing the voltage; I mean it's not like the 2600k/2700k. The 3820 can get to around 4750mhz 4875mhz or even 5.0Ghz with good cooling.


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2012)

I would go with the 3820 bro I'm considered  upgrading to a new platform too and I'm leaning towards LGA 2011 more


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 3, 2012)

Let's see.  

The 3820 has a significantly more substantial IO, so you can actually Crossfire/SLI two or more cards at 100%.  There's quad channel RAM, so that Ramdisk could be used to store a Blu-ray during processing.  The die area on 2011 is very large, so cooling options generally perform better because there is more surface contact area to work with.  SB generally clocks better than IB due to manufacturing choices by Intel.  

Both processors have the same number of physical cores, and hyperthreading.  Both combinations will cost about the same when everything is said and done.

The Overclocking on the 3820 is "locked," so you might only get 4.5 GHz before you reach the ceiling.  There is a slight clock for clock decrease in performance when comparing SB to IB.  Socket 2011 doesn't have an IGP, and has slightly fewer features than IB.


My money, socket 2011.  The enthusiast offerings for IB might be much better than the socket 1155 variants.  If not, the 3930k is a heck of a chunk of silicon.  Having an upgrade path is very nice.


----------



## repman244 (May 3, 2012)

Go with 3820, later on you can see what IB will be like on Socket 2011, they may be a bit more tweaked and be made on a more mature process compared to the ones for s1155.
Plus you can add more RAM, option for 6 core CPU's and *maybe* even 8 core CPU's.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 3, 2012)

LGA 2011, all day. 3820's can do 4.5GHz just as easy as the 39xx series can. It's hardly a "locked" SKU, its very overclockable. In a lot of ways, it has more headroom than the hexcores because it produces less heat. I don't know why anyone would go with an IB-E setup when a 3820 and a lower end X79 board would cost about the same. The only difference I see in build cost is the memory. An Asrock Extreme 3 or 4 can do 4.5Ghz no problem. The argument of "LGA 2011 is too expensive" is 100% invalid if you have money to build up a Ivy Bridge rig.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 3, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> LGA 2011, all day. 3820's can do 4.5GHz just as easy as the 39xx series can. It's hardly a "locked" SKU, its very overclockable. In a lot of ways, it has more headroom than the hexcores because it produces less heat. I don't know why anyone would go with an IB-E setup when a 3820 and a lower end X79 board would cost about the same. The only difference I see in build cost is the memory. An Asrock Extreme 3 or 4 can do 4.5Ghz no problem. The argument of "LGA 2011 is too expensive" is 100% invalid if you have money to build up a Ivy Bridge rig.



Yea, that's pretty much the conclusion I came to when I saw the price on the 3820.  I am just now in the hunt for a good board.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380619


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2012)

I've built both a 2600k system for someone else and my own current 3820 rig. They're both fast, they both get the job done, but X79 and SB-E has more features to offer than SB/IVB. It has never failed to impress me and as someone else stated, IVB-E should work on X79. I suspect waiting a year or so or IVB-E might prove useful. Intel might solve some of the issues with the current IVB chips, like how much heat they generate. The 3820 runs very cool when it idles, and idles lower than a lot of performance CPUs I've used, even when it is over-clocked.

Part of me wishes that I water cooled it, but that can be for the future. 4.5ghz to 4.75ghz on air isn't unreasonable with this chip, and memory flies. Some people complain that the quad-channel adds too much to the memory's latency but running memory in dual channel can reduce latency. I haven't tried this out yet, but quad-channel runs plenty well for me and honestly, overclocked my memory latency is something like 46ns or so.

I've been hammering out some stability issues so turbo is disabled, but this is what I'm currently running at.





I was messing with voltages, this is typically stable at 1.40v.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (May 3, 2012)

pretty much lga2011, I went with that too so far it's great, although I got the 30k version, and my wifes rig is a 2500k,so far so good gaming wise we can hardly see a difference since were both using good gpu's, but well processing wise whenever I open my cad or do some cs5 and other stuff my 30k wins hands down but well I do believe 2011 will last longer and can even ugprade to ivy-e if by chance they make it much better than 1155 ivy oc wise and other stuff.


----------



## nleksan (May 7, 2012)

I am glad that I am not the only one struggling with this  

I am really liking the price per performance of the 3770K, but the X79 platform is more mature, offers more pcie slots without a PLX chip, etc. 

I am really having a hard time not buying a 3770K right now as the local Microcenter has them on sale for $280. I just really want the Maximus V Formula, but don't want to be "sitting on" a processor waiting for the board to land and potentially end up with a bad CPU but be too late to exchange it :/

I can live with a Z77 Board with a PLX chip, as I will be starting with a single GTX680 and waiting for a price drop to SLI, and I don't intend to game above 1920x1080/1200...  
Even with the highest end Z77 Board, I would still be spending the same for the CPU + MB as I would for just the 3930K, and add another $400 for the Rampage IV Extreme and it's enough that I would be unable to go with a water cooling setup...


----------



## Feänor (May 7, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I can live with a Z77 Board with a PLX chip, as I will be starting with a single GTX680 and waiting for a price drop to SLI, and I don't intend to game above 1920x1080/1200...



How could you need gtx 680 SLI when gaming at 1080p ???


----------



## nleksan (May 7, 2012)

Initially 1080p, I will be adding more monitors as funds allow. I would really like to have a center 2560x1440p with two lower-res on either side in portrait. I am hoping that the LG monitors with the nearly invisible bezels come to fruition.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 7, 2012)

Secret option 3 got selected, sprung for 3930k.


----------

